# ayuda libreria inpout32.dll



## burrito25 (Mar 6, 2011)

hola amigos
necesito un poco de ayuda
diseñe un programa en assembler el cual debe comunicarse por puerto paralelo con un circuito, mi S.O. es xp y segun he leido necesita la libreria inpout32.dll, esta se debe copiar en la carpera de system32 y listo,pero no me funciona. mi pregunta es como habilito la libreria para que funcione.
les agradezco cualquier ayuda,es muy urgente
salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2011)

Particularmente en Assembler no tengo idea, pero en otros idiomas solo la declaras en la cabecera de tu programa o la agregas como librería externa.


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Mar 6, 2011)

Hola, navegando google encontré este sitio: 
http://cursos.itchihuahua.edu.mx/mod/resource/index.php?id=41
http://cursos.itchihuahua.edu.mx/mod/resource/view.php?id=6207

Espero te sea útil y te oriente.

Saludos


----------



## burrito25 (Mar 7, 2011)

desafortunadamente no sirven, uno es para el 8086 y el otro es para vb y no asm


----------



## dukex (Mar 8, 2011)

Hola, que herramienta utilizaste para desarrollar el programa en ensamblador??

Saludos


----------



## Meta (Mar 12, 2011)

Hola:

Bájate un manual por aquí, podría darte ideas.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2010/07/interfaz-puerto-paralelo-lpt.html

Saludo.


----------



## burrito25 (Mar 12, 2011)

lo hice desde el gestor de comandos de ms-dos


----------

